# Anfänger - Teich in Planung



## ericjoo (26. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

bevor ich euch zukünftig mit Fragen bombadiere wollte ich mich wenigstens kurz vorstellen.  

Ich bin ein 39-jähriger Niedersachse aus Wolfsburg den das Teich-Bau-Planungs-Fieber erwischt hat.   Ich hab es wohl schon immer mit Wasser und Fischen; seit klein auf immer irgendwelche (mit Pausen) Aquarien um mich herum und Angeln eigentlich auch seit dem ich alleine geradeaus laufen kann.

Im Moment Pflege und züchte ich ausschließlich Diskus in meiner kleinen (in Summe etwas über 3000 Liter) aber feinen Anlage; da eher nach dem Motto - Klasse statt Masse.  Auch bin ich ein fleißiger Forum-Freund, da ich die Erfahrung gemacht habe, dass wenn man die dort bekommenden Infos etwas filtert, man wohl eine der besten Informationsquellen überhaupt hat.  

Seit einigen Jahren spielen meine Frau und ich immer wieder mal mit dem Gedanken doch einen Gartenteich anzulegen; nun sind die Rahmenbedingungen endlich passend (Kind ist groß genug und kann gut Schwimmen, Garten ansich ist fertig, etc.p.p.) und es soll losgehen. 

Nun lese ich mir hier seit einigen Tagen die Augen "viereckig" und komme auch Schritt für Schritt weiter.  Dazu finde ich die hier entstandenen Fachbeiträge auch schon recht hilfreich, gerade was die Schritte des Vorgehens betrifft. Dafür an dieser Stelle schon mal Danke.  

Da ich mit Schritt1 nicht so viele Schwierigkeiten durch meine anderen Hobbys habe, bin ich nun bei Schritt2 angelangt und wollte dazu mal einige Fragen loswerden. 

Platz haben wir eigentlich genug und ich knobel gerade an der Größe; welche macht Sinn und ist auch noch einigermaßen wirtschaftlich ?!?

Dazu sollte ich erwähnen, dass es ein Naturnaher Teich mit Fischbesatz (es dürfen auch Kois dazu  ) werden sollte, wenn sich das überhaupt so nennt und umsetzbar ist !?!

Zusätzlich macht mir das Gelände etwas Sorge, da von meiner Hauptterasse aus, das Gelände (im Moment Rasen) ansteigend ist, ich aber den Teich gerne bis an diese Terasse legen würde. Gibt es da einige Tipps bzw. Informationen die ich unbedingt beachten muss ? Macht es evtl. Sinn hier mal 2-3 Bilder des Gartens einzustellen ?

Puuuh....nun hab ich doch viel zu viel geschrieben.  

Dann auf eine schöne Zeit.

Frank


----------



## thaldor (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gibt es ein Teichfieber ?!?*



			
				ericjoo schrieb:
			
		

> Dazu sollte ich erwähnen, dass es ein Naturnaher Teich mit Fischbesatz (es dürfen auch Kois dazu  ) werden sollte, wenn sich das überhaupt so nennt und umsetzbar ist !?!



hallo,

ich weiss nicht was genau ein naturnaher teich sein soll (ohne filter? viele pflanzen?), aber koiteiche sind in der regel doch eher "künstlich". ein koiteich hat meist grade wände, ist bis zu 2m tief, hat bodenablauf/skimmer und pflanzen sind ganz selten drin. man kann kois natürlich in jeden teich setzen, nur sollten die grad erwähnten gegebenheiten wohl die optimale umgebung darstellen (in meinen augen zumindest). pflanzen werden in einen pflanzenfilter ausgelagert da die koi diese fressen würden. die förderleistung der pumpen sollte so hoch liegen das das komplette wasser (theoretisch) in max. 2h umgewälzt wurde. für einen teich mit fischbesatz braucht man i.d.r. auch einen filter der die wasserwerte reguliert.

eventuell kannst du dir hier

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/5393

noch ein paar anregungen für einen koiteich holen. planung ist das a und o 

mfg


----------



## ericjoo (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gibt es ein Teichfieber ?!?*

Hallo thaldor,

da hab ich mich wohl schon das erste mal falsch ausgedrückt.  

Es soll ein Teich werden, der bepflanzt wird inkl. Bachlauf; die Randbebauung mit Feldsteinen angelegt wird. Dann schwebt mir im Moment noch eine Steganlage (Zugang zur zweiten Terasse und evtl. eine Stegbrücke) vor. Also kein reiner Koiteich; schließt der von uns angedachte Teich denn Kois grundsätzlich aus ?

Wie gesagt bin ich von der Größe recht offen und kann auch eine Tiefe von über 1,50m realisieren. Die Läne schätze ich mal auf 10m (zwischen den Terassen); von der Breite kann ich zur einen Seite so ca. 2m und zu anderen eigentlich recht offen (5-8m ?).

Filteranlage wenn nötig und sinnvoll, ok.....bin ja ein Klarwasser-Fan, wenn es dazu beiträgt wie gesagt gerne. Aber wir möchte auch nicht auf Pflanzen verzichten, auch mit dem Risiko, dass die ein oder andere mal angeknabbert wird.  

Wenn wir da nartürlich auf dem kompletten Holzweg sind, müssen wir wohl umdenken ?!? Wenn dort 3-5 Kois einziehen sollten, müssen sie in meinen Augen auch aktzeptable Bedingungen vorfinden.

Ich werd wohl mal probieren heute Nachmittag ein Bild einzustellen um die geplante Lage zu zeigen.

Frank


----------



## Annett (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gibt es ein Teichfieber ?!?*

Hallo Frank,

auch von mir: Willkommen bei uns. 
Und ja, es gibt ein "Teichfieber". Viele können ein Lied davon singen. 
Also bau lieber gleich richtig groß - sonst baust Du mind. 2x.  

Natürlich kann man Koi auch in einem eher "normalen" Gartenteich halten. Allerdings müssen dort dann die Bedingungen wirklich gut sein.
Sich dauerhaft in den Ecken ansammelnder Dreck bietet halt eine Brutstätte für Krankheitserreger jeglicher Art.
Außerdem kommt man dann sicherlich auch nicht mit 1000Liter pro Koi aus.... 3000 und mehr wären besser... 
Wenn die Koi von klein auf an Pflanzen gewöhnt sind, kann man Glück haben, und sie lassen diese in Ruhe. Ansonsten muss man halt den einen oder anderen Bereich für sie unzugänglich machen.

Eine andere Überlegung wäre ein wirklich naturnaher Teich ohne Fische oder nur mit einheimischen Arten. Einige zeigen ein interessantes Balz-/Brutpflegeverhalten. So z.B. __ Stichlinge und Bitterlinge. In solchen Teichen siedeln sich sehr viele weitere einheimische Tiere an... je nachdem, was davon bei Euch noch vorkommt und Rückzugsmöglichkeiten sucht.
Evtl. ist das wenigstens mal ein paar Gedanken wert, bevor es mit der Fischteichplanung weiter gehen soll? 

Bilder sind immer gut und werden auch gern betrachtet - nein, wir sind überhaupt nicht neugierig. :__ nase: 
Eine Anleitung zum Einstellen dieser Bilder findest Du hier.


----------



## thaldor (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gibt es ein Teichfieber ?!?*



			
				ericjoo schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo thaldor,
> Es soll ein Teich werden, der bepflanzt wird inkl. Bachlauf; die Randbebauung mit Feldsteinen angelegt wird. Dann schwebt mir im Moment noch eine Steganlage (Zugang zur zweiten Terasse und evtl. eine Stegbrücke) vor. Also kein reiner Koiteich; schließt der von uns angedachte Teich denn Kois grundsätzlich aus ?



hallo,

also ausschliessen tut der teich auf keinen fall die haltung von kois. theoretisch kann man in jeden teich kois setzen, nur je besser deren bedingungen desto weniger stress haben die koi 

mach am besten mal eine zeichnung wie du es bis dato geplant hast ohne auf das was hier geschrieben wurde rücksicht zu nehmen. anhand des plans kann man dann sagen wie und was geändert werden müsste oder sollte um den koi nen schönen lebensraum zu geben.

mfg


----------



## sanke10 (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gibt es ein Teichfieber ?!?*

Hallo Frank!

Willkommen im Forum!
Schaue auf meine Hp, den mein Teich grenzt auch an meiner Terasse und hole Dir Anregungen. und dann viel spaß bei der Plannug. [DLMURL]www.lenharts.garten.koi.page.ms[/DLMURL]

               Lenhart


----------



## ericjoo (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gibt es ein Teichfieber ?!?*

Hallo,

Danke für die nette Begrüßung.  

@ Anett
Ich müsste wohl langsam mal errechnen auf wieviel Liter ich mit meinen Gedankenspielen bzw. Planungen komme ?!? : 
Den Gedanken mit eher einheimischen Fischen hatten wir auch schon; der Koi-Gedanke war der eher der I-Punkt. ;-) Aber wie Du schon schreibst, auf jeden Fall eine Überlegung wert.  

Die "Neugier" ist doch in jedem Forum die gleiche....das kenn ich zur Genüge.   

@thaldor
Wie gesagt, wenn Kois, dann unter akzeptablen Bedingungen; das mache ich bei meinen AQ-Fischen nicht anders.
Ich hab mal auf die schnelle in Paint eine Skizze gebastelt (nicht lachen  ) um einen ersten Eindruck zu vermitteln. Wenn ich daheim bin, werd ich mal passende Bilder dazustellen. 

@Lenhart
Danke für den link, werde dort mal stöbern.


----------



## ericjoo (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gibt es ein Teichfieber ?!?*

Hallo Lenhart,

was für Maße hat Dein Teich und wieviel Liter fasst er ???  Danke.

Frank

P.S.: Übrigens nett anzusehen.


----------



## ericjoo (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gibt es ein Teichfieber ?!?*

Hallo,

hier mal die versprochenen Bilder.  

Bild 7761 = Ansicht von oben aus dem Fenster

Bild 7757 = von der Terasse unten am Haus zur oberen Terasse

Bild 7760 = von der oberen Terasse zur unteren.

Ich hoffe man kann etwas erkennen ?!? :beeten: 

Bin gespannt auf eure Tipps. Danke vorab.

Frank


----------



## Armin501 (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gibt es ein Teichfieber ?!?*

Hallo Frank,

warum machst du es nicht so, wie du es auf der Skizze hast.
Gute Sache finde ich!!

Gruß Armin


----------



## ericjoo (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gibt es ein Teichfieber ?!?*

Hallo Armin,

naja....gefällt uns auch schon recht gut, aber einige Sachen machen mir schon noch Sorgen !?!  

- Der Höhenunterschied vom Gelände.

- Geht es so mit dem Bachlauf.

- Steg im Wasser.

Und dann würden bestimmt noch tausend kleine Fragen beim überlegen auflaufen.  Und da man hier ja ein geballtes Wissen hat und viele erfahrene Teichpfleger unterwegs sind, hole ich mir gerne Infos und nützliche Tipps um das Rad zum einen nicht neu zu erfinden, zum anderen machen ich bei solch einem Vorhaben ungern zu viele Fehler. ;-)

Frank


----------



## Armin501 (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gibt es ein Teichfieber ?!?*

Hallo Frank,

du wirst hier sicherlich gern aufgenommen und auch dementsprechend
unterstützt, da bin ich mir sicher.
Lass dir nur Zeit beim Teichbau und verschaffe dir ordentlich Wissen aus diesem
Forum......................

Gruß Armin
aus der Mittagspause


----------



## Yvonne Mietze (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gibt es ein Teichfieber ?!?*

Hm, also ich weiss nicht, wie du das mit der Brücke, bzw dem Holzsteg realisieren willst, aber die Idee find ich toll!

Ich würd dir jedoch vllt empfehlen, unter diesem Steg eine reine Pflanzenzone (als Filter) zu bauen. Ich denke, dass sich dann der Teich nahtloser an das Hochbeet und die anderen Pflanzenangliedert.

So könntest du auch den Höhenunterschied gut ausgleichen, indem der "Tiefwasserteil" halt geländetechnisch "tiefer" liegt als der Planzenteil..

Mist, ich hoffe, ich drück mich hier nicht zu doof aus?


----------



## karsten. (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gibt es ein Teichfieber ?!?*

Hallo Frank

wenn Du Dich an die anerkannten Regeln der Technik 
hältst sollte die Umsetzung kein Problem sein.  

DAS  hast Du sicher schon gelesen

bei der Konstruktion des Steg´s solltest Du je nach geplanter Ausführung
einen Metallbauer oder Schreiner hinzuziehen

bis dann


----------



## ericjoo (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gibt es ein Teichfieber ?!?*

Hallo Armin, hallo Forum,

mir brennen schon die Augen vom lesen.  :schizo   

Und im Moment gehe ich wirklich so vor, wie es unter den Fachbeiträgen beschrieben ist.  

Dazu bin ich jetzt auf folgendem Stand (von Schritt 2):

Typ = Folienteich
Art = Teich mit Fischbesatz (wenn möglich sehr klares Wasser)
Lage = siehe bisher Skizze (da bin ich mir noch nicht so sicher !?!)
Individuelle Verhältnisse = kann geändert werden wie es beliebt; bei der Sonnenscheindauer steig ich noch nicht wirklich durch was gut oder weniger gut ist !?!
Größe = da bin ich bisher recht offen, weiss nur, dass er schon groß werden darf.  
Bachlauf = ja...in etwa 40-60cm breite; Steganlage auch ja wie bisher in der Skizze, aber das Füße im Wasser baumeln lassen wollten wir gern haben.  

Nun gehts zu Schritt 3, wo es dann schon deutlich schwieriger wird  . Aber dazu habe ich mir mal für Do. und Fr. je einen Galaba bestellt um weitere Informationen und evtl. auch Ideen zu bekommen.

Gerade bei der Technik wie Filter, Pumpen, Skimmer (nötig - ja/nein ?) usw. bin ich mir noch überhaupt nicht schlüssig. Beim Bodengrund tendiere ich zu Sand (2mm) wenn es sich mit den geplanten Gegebenheiten vereinbaren lässt; zusätzlich noch einige große Steine für die Optik und den Randbereich mit Kies gestalten (Umrandung) wo dann auch die Saugsperre integriert werden soll. Naja....ne Menge neues Wissen was man sich da aneignet, aber auch "SUPER" spannend.  

Also....wenn ihr hier Fehler mitbekommt oder Ideen habt...nur zu....ich werde sie verschlingen.   Danke vorab.

Frank


----------



## ericjoo (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gibt es ein Teichfieber ?!?*

Hallo,

@Yvonne

Das mit der Flachwasserzone hört sich recht gut an, gerade auch zur Überbrückung des Höhenunterschieds.   Werd ich mal genauer drüber nachdenken. Danke.

@Karsten

Mit den Regeln kann man wohl alles erschlagen ?!? :  Uff......

Einen Schreiner dazuziehen hab ich auch bedacht; ich will bzw. kann beruflich bedingt leider nicht alles selber machen. :?  Wie ist es eigentlich mit der Garantie, wenn ein Galaba Vlies und Folie verlegt mit der Garantie, wenn man z.B. den Aushub und die anschließende Deko (Steine, Kiesrand, etc.) selber macht ?!? Danke.

Frank


----------



## Yvonne Mietze (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gibt es ein Teichfieber ?!?*

Das könnte man dann so machen....
(Querschnitt)

\............._2_............................../
..\__1__/.......\........................../
.......................\....................../  
........................\_____3___ /

Schick, oder ;-)

1 ist halt die Pflanzenzone

Bei 2 könnte man einen kleinen überlauf hinbauen, und da den Steg enden lassen. 

3 die mittlere und Tiefwasserzone

Allerdings weiss ich zur Zeit noch nicht so genau, wie man das dann mit dem Bachlauf machen kann.... Einfach das Wasser so durch die Pflanzen laufen lassen (also alles vollpflanzen) oder einen Flusslauf duch die Pflanzlandschaft.


----------



## Armin501 (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gibt es ein Teichfieber ?!?*

Hallo Nachbar

Ich hoffe du gibst uns mal Kenntnis davon, was die Fachleute vorhaben

und was das kosten soll!!

Gruß Armin


----------



## ericjoo (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gibt es ein Teichfieber ?!?*

Hallo,

komme gerade von einer Teichbesichtigung.   Schöne Sachen gibts da.  
Aber da Verwirrspiel wird immer größer.:?  

@Armin

Mach ich glatt.

Frank


----------



## ericjoo (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gibt es ein Teichfieber ?!?*

Hallo,

heute Mittag war ja der erste Galaba da und er hatte auch einige "grundlegende" Ideen parat und will nachdem er eigene Bilder gemacht hat, dass ganze deren Architektin geben.
Ihm habe ich auch noch die bei uns im Hinterkopf steckende Idee von der Lage des Teiches erklärt und er hat mir einige Vor- und Nachteile genannt.  

Er hat auch kein Problem damit wenn wir bestimmte Positionen aus dem Angebot rausnehmen und selber machen.   So kan nman dann wahrscheinlich doch einige Kosten sparen. Gerade wo ich das Gefühl habe, dass unsere 2te Idee eher etwas teurer werden könnte. :? 

Hab mal die 2te Idee als schnelle Skizze angehängt. Wobei der Bachlauf evtl. sogar wegfällt bzw. an den Teich integriert wird. Was findet ihr denn besser ? Danke.

Frank


----------



## Armin501 (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gibt es ein Teichfieber ?!?*

Also, ich finde auch den 2. Plan annehmbar.
Du hast die Qual der Wahl....................

Dein Grundstück ist groß genug für beide Pläne, ohne dass es nachher überladen wirkt.

Gruß Armin


----------



## ericjoo (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gibt es ein Teichfieber ?!?*

Hallo zusammen,

mal unabhängig von zu erwartenden Kosten (man muss ja träumen dürfen und ich hab auch noch nicht wirklich ein Gefühl dafür ?!?) habe ich mal ein wenig weitergeplant.  

Wäre toll wenn ihr mich auf Denkfehler oder ähnliches Aufmerksam macht und evtl. auch noch Ideen habt.

Die Filter- und Pumptechnik habe ich noch ein wenig außen vor gelassen; da will ich mir noch einiges "live" ansehen, sonst schnall ich das nie. :crazy:  

Anbei mal 2 Skizzen zum Teich.

Frank

P.S.: Auf welche Literzahl kommt ihr ca. bei diesen Angaben ? Danke.


----------



## Annett (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gibt es ein Teichfieber ?!?*

Hallo Frank,

ich hab mal wieder nur wenig Zeit, daher auch eher nur ein paar Einwürfe/Gedankenanstöße von mir zur Planung...
Wenn Du Koi einsetzen möchtest, dann würde ich versuchen die Filteranlage auf Schwerkraft zu bauen. Der Bodenablauf muss dabei nicht unbedingt unten durch die Folie geführt werden - es reichen 50 oder 30cm unterhalb Wasseroberfläche. Dann kommt man im Fall der Fälle auch wieder ran, ohne die gesamte Anlage abreißen zu müssen.  
Eine Diskussion dazu führen/führten gerade Thias, Digicat usw.
Ohne Koi sieht die Sache sicher etwas anders aus und auch eine gepumpte Filterversion käme in Frage (läßt sich halt nur schlechter verstecken).
Schau Dir bitte mal diese Skizzen für die Kapillarsperre an (Folie sollte senkrechts stehen und komplett unsichtbar sein)! Vielleicht ist da was brauchbares bei.... ein schöner breiter Ufergraben hätte bei Dir doch noch locker Platz. 
Zum Thema Ufergraben/Uferwall gibts im Bereich Fachbeiträge auch noch was zu lesen. 
Wenn Du nicht wirklich sehr flach in den Teich gehen kannst, würde ich Dir eher eine Treppenform des Profils empfehlen (zumind. um auf die richtige Tiefe zu kommen). Alles was zu steil wird, hält kein Substrat...
Besonders viele vers. Pflanzen gibt es für die Sumpfzone (im Teich und Ufergraben). Die im Teich bringt auch was zum Nährstoffabbau.
Will sagen - bau die Zonen so, dass es auch Sinn für die Pflanzen macht (dabei ebenfalls an die Seerosen denken). Unbepflanzte Zonen nützen dem Teich nicht viel.

Ich persönlich würde mir den Teich nach Plan zwei lieber richtig an die Terrasse holen - da hat man dann immer was davon.  
Evtl. kannst Du ihn ja soweit verlängern, dass ein Ausläufer noch zu einer zweiten Sitzmöglichkeit führt (dann kann man wechseln und sieht auch mal was anders), die man von der Hausterrasse aus gar nicht sieht.
Bietet dann auch wieder die Möglichkeit einer Brücke (Fundamente jetzt, Brücke später, wenns mit der Finanzierung hapert  ).

So, und jetzt dürfen die anderen.


----------



## Yvonne Mietze (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gibt es ein Teichfieber ?!?*

Hallo, 
also ich find die zweite Skizze auch gut, jedoch mal ich anmerken, dass du eher Stufen machen solltest, auf der Skizze sieht das zu gleichmässig abwärts aus, da wird dir das Substrat nur wegrutschen.

Auch hab ich bei meinem Teichbau bemerkt, dass ich viel zu viele kleine Stufen eingeplan hab. 3 Stufen reichen! Flach (bis 30 cm) Mittel (40-60 cm) und tief (1, 20)

Und ich denke (leider) dass deine Flachwasserzone zu klein ist für die Menge an Teich, da man dort die besten Nährstoffzehrer einsetzen kann .
(Das ist wenigstens mein Fehler, meine Zone ist viel zu Flach für einen richtig effektiven Pflanzenfilter, deshalb baue ich einen Filtergraben an meinen Teich an ;-) )


----------



## ericjoo (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gibt es ein Teichfieber ?!?*

Hallo,

@Annett

Wie gesagt, habe ich mich bisher nicht "so" tief mit dem Thema Filteranlage beschäftigt  ; aber alles auf einmal bekommt mein altes Hirn nicht mehr hin.  Da werde ich dann auch das Thema Bodenablauf mal genauer begutachten. Danke.
Hab es wohl nicht so toll gezeichnet, von der einen Seite (gegenüber Terasse) kann ich flach und treppenförmig gestalten, sollte gehen. So werde ich auch das Thema Ufergraben noch durchforsteni....st ja Weekend.  

So ist der Teich doch praktisch an der Terasse, ich muss halt das Gefälle ausgleichen und wir hätten gerne eine Steganlage zum Sonnen, Sitzen etc.  
Aber schonmal Danke für Deine Anregungen.....ist wirklich ein füllendes Thema so ein Teichbau.  

@Yvonne

Wie beschrieben habe ich von einer Seite, besser gesagt sogar von drei, kein Problem flacher und stufenförmig zu gestalten (werde mal neu skizzieren). Ok....Flachwasserzonen machen wirklich Sinn (ist ja wie in der Aquaristik gerade beim Start eines AQ); die werde ich dann mal vergrößern, zumindest wenn kein Ufergraben kommt.

Es wird wohl noch einige Skizzen geben, aber ich bin wirklich für jede Hilfe bzw. jeden Tipp dankbar.

Frank


----------



## ericjoo (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Anfänger - Teich in Planung*

Hallo,

wie versprochen eine kurze Info über den 2ten Galaba.

 Die Zeit hätte ich auch mit meinem Sohn verbringen können und mit ihm über den Teichbau sprechen können; da hätte ich nicht weniger gelernt bzw. erfahren. Übrigens...mein Sohn ist 7.  

Auf die Frage wie am besten Filtern, kam....da kauft man ne Pumpe die alles in Bewegung hält, dass sollte reichen (ich hatte ihm erzählt was für ein Teich es werden soll). :crazy:  Dann wurden mir stolz Bilder gezeigt die der Kleidung nach aus den 70ern stammen müssten.   Naja....in Summe 30 verschenkte Minuten. :? 

Frank


----------



## Armin501 (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Anfänger - Teich in Planung*

Nachbar, kommt man denn mit schwerem Gerät (Bagger) an die Baustelle?

Gruß Armin


----------



## sabine71 (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Anfänger - Teich in Planung*

Hallo Frank,

denk daran die Pflanzzonen auch entsprechend tief zu mach, damit du genügend Substrat draufpacken kannst und mit einem "Wall" versehen, damit es nicht sofort auf die nächste Stufe runterrutscht. : 

Meiner Meinung nach sollten so ca. 10 - 15 cm Substrat auf jeder Stufe sein, damit die Pflanzen genügend Bodengrund zum Verwurzeln haben.  

Gruß

Sabine


----------



## ericjoo (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Anfänger - Teich in Planung*

Hallo,

@Armin

Jo...einen Minibagger bekomm ich noch aufs Grundstück; ansonsten wären es bei diesem Lehr wohl auch mehr als gemein das per Schippe auszuheben.  

@Sabine71

Im Moment überlege ich lese dazu, ob evtl. ein Pflanzgraben sinnvoll ist und ich "irgendwie" den Tiefwasserbereich vom restlichen getrennt bekomme und diesen ohne Substrat belasse. Sprich nur die Pflanzzonen mit Substrat ausstatte und es den größeren Fischen unzugänglich mache !?! Hat da jemand Erfahrungen zu ? Danke.

Frank


----------



## ericjoo (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Anfänger - Teich in Planung*

Hallo,

hab mich gerade nochmal gedanklich mit dem Aufbau beschäftigt.   Dazu auch eine Skizze.

Und mal wieder einige Fragen.  

Was für Möglichkeiten gibt es zur Trennung der Wasserzonen (auf Folie Mauern setzen ?) und ist diese Idee überhaupt sinnvoll ?

Hab ich da noch irgendwelche Denkfehler was die Filterung und den Pflanzen- bzw. Bodenfilter betrifft ? Danke.

Frank


----------



## Annett (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Anfänger - Teich in Planung*

Hallo Frank,

ein Bodenfilter heißt so, weil sich darin "Boden" für die Besiedlung durch Bakis befindet. Als Material wird oft Lava, Blähton oder Kies verwendet. Allerdings sollte davor eine Grobschmutzabscheidung, sonst setzt er sich zu schnell zu.
Was Du derzeit planst, scheint eine Kombination aus Uferwall mit Filtergraben zu sein. Hast Du zufällig schon mal bei www.naturagart.de reingeschaut?
Da gibts diesbezüglich einiges lesenswertes.
oder hier mal die Suchfunktion mit "Filtergraben" ärgern. 

Bezüglich Flachwasserzone kann ich mich nur wiederholen - es gibt wesentlich mehr Pflanzen für die tatsächliche Tiefe (Oberkante Substrat) -30 bis +5cm als für die tieferen Bereiche. Natürlich müssen auch Unterwasserpflanzen sein. Aber bei klarem Wasser ist es denen egal, ob sie auf -50 oder -100cm wachsen...
Zum Thema Filter hab ich Dir schon an anderer Stelle geantwortet. 
Eher ging leider nicht, da wir derzeit in der Ernte stecken und selbst kaum zum Luftholen kommen. (Oftmals morgens raus, abends gegen 23Uhr wieder daheim.)


----------



## ericjoo (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Anfänger - Teich in Planung*

Hallo Annett,

zum Thema Boden- bzw. Pflanzfilter hab ich mir die Augen wund gelesen.    Ich hatte jetzt gedacht, einen Graben um den eigentlichen Teich zu graben Länge X (je nach Teichgröße) - Breite ca. 60cm - Tiefe ca. 70cm. Diesen dann mit Drainagerohr auslegen (inkl. Rohr zum spülen bzw. reinigen).....Filtersubstrat (Blähton) rein....und oben als Abschluß Kies und jede Menge Pflanzen. Wenn eine Grobfilterung sinnvoll ist, evtl. hier ein Spaltsieb (Filter) vorschalten und am Ende des Grabens über einen kleinen Bachlauf zurück in den Teich. So machbar und i.O. ?

"Bezüglich Flachwasserzone kann ich mich nur wiederholen - es gibt wesentlich mehr Pflanzen für die tatsächliche Tiefe (Oberkante Substrat) -30 bis +5cm als für die tieferen Bereiche. Natürlich müssen auch Unterwasserpflanzen sein. Aber bei klarem Wasser ist es denen egal, ob sie auf -50 oder -100cm wachsen..."

Ist damit gemeint mehr Flachwasserzonen (bepflanzt) anzulegen ?  

Übrigens, kein Problem mit dem "nicht eher"; ist ja gut das wir ein Leben "neben" dem www haben.   Dann drück ich mal die Daumen das die viele Arbeit überschaubar bleibt. Und neugierig hast Du mich auch gemacht....was für eine Ernte ?  

Hat jemand eine Idee zur Abgrenzung der Wasserzonen ? Danke.

Frank


----------



## Annett (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Anfänger - Teich in Planung*

Hi Frank,



> Ist damit gemeint mehr Flachwasserzonen (bepflanzt) anzulegen ?


genau. 
Ich meinte damit, dass Du lieber eine etwas breitere und schön flach auslaufende Sumpfzone bauen solltest, als diese Zone von -30 bis - 80 zu machen. Das ist m.M.n. zuviel Unterschied auf zu schmaler Fläche und zu tief... bei -80cm haben ja schon gutwüchsige Seerosen ihren Platz.

Spaltsieb vor den Bodenfilter wäre ne Lösung. Du könntest auch einfach den Auslauf des Filters in den Bodenfilter gehen lassen. So machen es die meisten. 
Die höheren Wasserpflanzen wollen eh Nitrat und das entsteht durch Umwandlung im Filter.
Den Bodenfilter legst Du einfach ein klein wenig höher als den Teich an und schon läuft das Wasser von allein zurück in den Teich.

Bezüglich Ernte guckst Du da.


----------



## ericjoo (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Anfänger - Teich in Planung*

Hallo Annett,

jetzt hab auch ich es verstanden. Danke für Deine Mühen.  

Und die Variante den Bodenfilter dem eigentlichem Filter nachzuschalten scheint mir auch sehr sinnvoll. Danke für den Tipp.  

Da werd ich mal wieder neu skizzieren.... 

Frank


----------



## Annett (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Anfänger - Teich in Planung*

Na Frank, ist Dir der PC beim Skizzieren abgestürzt?? :


----------



## Armin501 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Anfänger - Teich in Planung*

Es ist wie "NR 5 meldet sich nicht"


Gruß Armin


----------



## ericjoo (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Anfänger - Teich in Planung*

Hallo,

ne ne....der PC nicht...eher immer wieder meine Gedanken...hehe.  

Hier mal die letzte Skizze sprich Planungsstand.

Im Moment grübel ich über der Filterentscheidung...Trommelfilter ? wenn ja, welcher....man man ist das schwer für einen Newbie.  

Und wie gestalte ich den Übergang Teich zu BF ? Und zu guter letzt...was muss höher liegen...Teich oder BF damit das System so wie auf der Skizze funzt ?? :crazy:  

Frank


----------



## WERNER 02 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Anfänger - Teich in Planung*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Na Frank, ist Dir der PC beim Skizzieren abgestürzt?? :



Ne Annett
Dem hamse in dem ,etwas ,anderem Forum wahrscheinlich nur die Ohren vollgejodelt. : 

Gruß
Werner


----------



## ericjoo (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Anfänger - Teich in Planung*

Hallo Werner,

interessanter oder etwa witziger Post ?!?  

Wie auch immer.....ich bin zum Glück für alles offen....egal in welchem Forum; oder ist das hier unerwünscht ???

Frank


----------



## Armin501 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Anfänger - Teich in Planung*

Hallo Frank,

ich denke, jeder schaut sich da um, wo er schauen will, und keiner
wird ihm das verwehren wollen.Freies Land für freie Bürger.

Aber hier waren alle neugierig, was dein Projekt macht, und dann nichts
weiter von dir zu hören war schon komisch.

Na ja, du musst ja nicht weiter berichten, man muss auch mal 
wieder auf Null gehen können.

Also nichts für ungut, du bist hier gut aufgehoben, denke ich.

Gruß Armin


----------



## ericjoo (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Anfänger - Teich in Planung*

Hallo Armin,

so sehe ich das auch. Danke.

Ich berichte ja...und stelle wie meißt bisher viele Fragen; aber "auch" dafür ist ein Forum ja da. Was ich allein in den letzten Tagen mit lesen verbracht habe....hossa.  

Evtl. weiss ja jemand etwas zu meinen oben gestellten Fragen ? Danke.

Frank


----------



## Annett (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Anfänger - Teich in Planung*

Hallo Frank,

na dann versuch ich mal ein paar Antworten zu geben.
Zunächst: Trommelfilter sind eine feine Sache.. aber sie sind auch nicht gerade günstig. Und gerade dort, wo man ihn Dir anscheinend eingeredet hat, sind sie m.M.n. richtig teuer.... Volledelstahl hin oder her.
Schau doch mal bei www.sprickgmbh.de rein... dort gibts das Original. 
Wie der Trommelfilter angeschlossen werden soll und welcher bei Deiner Teichgröße passt, mußt Du schon den Verkäufer/"Entwickler" fragen. 
Das kann und will ich hier ganz sicher nicht beantworten.
Sein Produkt - sein Part. 

Ich frag mich halt nur, ob es wirklich nötig ist bei Dir. 
Eigentlich hattest Du einen naturnahen Teich vor... und jetzt wird an Technik aufgerüstet, was der Markt so hergibt? 

Wenn das Wasser aus dem Bodenfilter ohne weitere Pumpe zurücklaufen soll, dann muss der BF höher liegen als der Teich - logisch, oder?
__ Schilf und Bambus in Teichnähe bitte nur mit Wurzelsperre einbauen - Du wirst es sonst bitterlich bereuen. 

P.S.: In der Eigenbau-Technik Ecke gibts auch einen Trommelfilternachbau zu bewundern.


----------



## ericjoo (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Anfänger - Teich in Planung*

Hallo Annett,

evtl. sollte ich kurz etwas klarstellen; ich lasse mir weder hier noch sonstirgendwo etwas einreden.  Ich lasse wie hier auch anfänglich schon mal beschrieben, in Foren gerne helfen, weil ich immer noch der Meinung bin, dass man in den meißten Foren tolle Infos und auch nette Leute trifft.  Und was irgendwelche Foren "untereinander"  haben, ist mir an dieser Stelle "erstmal" egal.  

Und dieses Produkt ist mir empfohlen worden, bevor ich den von Dir "angedachten" Ort des einredens kannte. Empfohlen wurde er mir von einem Bekannten der hier in der Nachbarstadt einen Handel betreibt.   Und ersagte auch, wohl das beste was es gibt, aber auch sehr kostspielig. :?  Allerdings ist es so, dass ich aufgrund meines Jobs und meines Diskus-Hobbys kaum Zeit haben werde jeden 2-3 Tag etwas an einem (an welchem auch immer) Filter zu reinigen. Und ich wollte es nicht an meine Frau abtreten; die soll den Teich genießen !!!

Ob es nötig ist....hmmm...ich hab bisher eher nichts gefunden, was einen so leichten Pflegeaufwand zulässt !?!  

Naturnaher Teich mit Kois...so schrieb ich wenn ich nicht irre ?!? Naja, daran hat sich auch nichts geändert; evtl. sind die Begrifflichkeiten "nicht wirklich" richtig ?  Und Technik ohne Ende aufrüsten sieht für mich auch anders aus, ich suche nach einem __ Filtersystem was kaum Pflege (Zeit) benötigt, weil ich (wir) gerne einen Teich genießen wollen, wenn wir dann die ZEit haben.  

Danke für Deine Tipps bezüglich der Pflanzen, da ist auch meine Frau am studieren was so geht und was nicht....und allein dieses Thema ist ja sehr abendfüllend.  

Zum Eigenbau, dazu hätte ich sogar große Lust, aber auch da kommt bei mir wieder der Zeitfaktor ins Spiel....leider. Danke.

Frank.....der jetzt bald ins Weekend geht.


----------



## Annett (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Anfänger - Teich in Planung*

Hallo Frank,

wenn die finanzielle Seite eher hinten ansteht, dann frag mal Rainer bezüglich TF.
Soweit mir bekannt, ist er auch mehr als zufrieden damit. 
 Und es ist die günstigere Version (siehe Link weiter oben).

Ich finde es gut, dass Du Dir nichts "einreden" läßt, wobei Du in den ersten Postings nichts von einem TF/BF etc. erwähntest.
Daher mein falscher Schluß.

Der TF ist derzeit das "Nonplusultra" der Vorfilterung... und eben nicht gerade als günstig einzustufen - das war mit der Aufrüstung gemeint.
Natürlich gibt es noch jeden möglichen anderen "Schnick und Schnack" im Koibereich. 
Aber das hat dann, aus meiner Sicht, nichts mehr mit "naturnaher Teich mit Koibesatz" zu tun. 

Britta (Mühle) hat z.B. sowas, soweit ich weiß ohne Filter  .... es gibt sicher auch noch andere, aber mir fallen gerade keine Namen ein.


----------



## ericjoo (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Anfänger - Teich in Planung*

Hallo Annett,

mit Rainer bin ich schon seit einer Weile in Kontakt um mich schlau zu machen; aber Danke für den Tipp. Er hat z.B. einen Teich, den ich sehr sehr schön finde und nicht den für "mich" typischen Koi-Teich. RESPEKT !!! So in der Art nur noch mit Flachwasserzonen...das wäre schon was....die Eierlegende Wollmichsau halt.  

Naja....hinten anstehen ist wohl der falsche Ausdruck  , eher...wenn dann richtig, haben dafür gespart und wollen es dann auch ohne Einschränkungen genießen.   Wenn dann etwas teuer ist, warte (bzw. spare) ich lieber bis ich die Lösung habe, die ich bevorzuge......so fahre ich immer recht gut.

Naja...mal sehen ob ich das Ziel wie gewünscht erwische ?!?  

Frank


----------

